# Einfachere Lösung Seitenmitte



## wieseline (2. September 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

 Hier ist mein Problem genau beschrieben:

 Link nicht mehr aktiv

 Habe ein wenig CSS Erfahrung, aber überhaupt  keine Ahnung von dynamischen Seitenaufbau.
 Bitte helft mir...

 Viele Grüße
 wieseline


----------



## shutdown (2. September 2004)

schon mal an das gute alte html gedacht?


Standardtabelle als Positionierungshilfe nutzen über valign und align

cu shutdown


----------



## shutdown (2. September 2004)

Es ist doch egal, ob deine Menüs über einem leerem Browserfenster aufpoppen, oder das Ganze über einer Tabelle machen

Bei deiner Beispielseite (Nr. 2) ist ja das Layout auch tabellenbasiert


----------



## shutdown (3. September 2004)

```
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="740" height="1000">
				<tr>
					<td width="740">
						<div id="rueckblick" style="position: absolute; z-index: 2; top: 0px; left: 0px; width: 200px; height: 54px; visibility: visible;">
							<a href="javascript:;" onMouseOver="MM_showHideLayers('klappzahlen','','show','dorfwklap','','hide')">
							<img src="rueckblick.gif" width="200" height="54" border="0"></a></div>
						<div id="dorfwklap" style="position: absolute; top: 95px; left: 199px; width: 156px; height: 59px; visibility: hidden;">
							<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="156" height="59">
								<tr>
									<td><a href="#" target="_top" onMouseOut="MM_swapImgRestore()" onMouseOver="MM_swapImage('ergebnis','','ergebnis_over.gif',1)"><img src="ergebnis.gif" name="ergebnis" width="156" height="31" border="0"></a></td>
```

Schaut mir schon sehr nach einer Tabelle aus 

Allerdings hast du recht, wenn du das jetzt so lässt und meinen Vorschlag von oben verwendest, bekommst du den rechten Teil nicht genau gemittelt in die Seite.

Du kannst aber dein div-Element absolut positionieren - dann schert es sich nicht drum, was unter ihm liegt ==> du kannst deinen Content per Positionierungstabelle horizontal mitteln und vertikal nach oben schieben

hoffe es funktioniert so 

cu shutdown


----------



## wieseline (3. September 2004)

Hi,

ach so, dass kleine Tabellchen   i m    Rahmen! Das hätte ich fast vergessen. Die drei Jahreszahlen gifs machten Probleme, als ich sie untereinander einfügen wollte, deshalb die Tabelle.  Aber nur hier!

Du schriebst: ==> du kannst deinen Content per Positionierungstabelle horizontal mitteln und vertikal nach oben schieben

Wie macht man das?

Viele Grüße
wieseline


----------



## shutdown (3. September 2004)

> Du schriebst: ==> du kannst deinen Content per Positionierungstabelle horizontal mitteln und vertikal nach oben schieben
> 
> Wie macht man das?



Naja, du machst um deinen Content rum eine Tabelle


<table width="100%" heigth="100%" valign="top" align="center">

Content

</table>

valign ==> Vertikal
align ==> Horizontal


----------

